# List Books on RPW



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 14, 2005)

I think it would be good to compile a list of books that demonstrate the exegesis and understadning of the RPW.

Post things you think would be most helpful reading.

Fred Said:
"Leading in Worship" by Terry Johnson
"Give Praise to God" An anthology edited by Ligon Duncan and Derek Thomas
Explanations on the Confession by Williamson,Shaw or Hodge. 
Sam Waldron also has an excellent explanation in his commentary on the 1689.
"Gospel Worship," by Jeremiah Burroughs

[Edited on 10-14-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2005)

Some online sources mentioned by others or not already,

Very introductory and been out there a long time, but any version of Carl Bogue's _Scriptural Worship._ We sell this in singles or quantity as a tract but it is also online at http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/bogue.htm
John L. Girardeau's _Discretionary Power of the Church._
Online at http://www.naphtali.com/Girard.htm
James Durham on the 2nd Commandment
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/Durham-2nd-Commandment-1.htm

See in print,

John Knox, A Vindication of the Doctrine that the Sacrifice of the Mass is Idolatry. ed. David Laing (Edinburgh: Printed for the Bannatyne Club, 1854) v. 3.
George Gillespie, A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies (Naphtali Press, 1993).
James Begg, Anarchy in Worship. Edinburgh 1875
Also, for those not familiar with them, here is an early statement from the Waldensian Confession and Catechism.


> A Confession of Faith of the Waldenses, bearing date A.D. 1120, taken from the Cambridge MSS. 378
> Article X: Item, we have always accounted as an unspeakable abomination before God, all those inventions of men, namely, the feasts and the vigils of saints, the water which they call holy. As likewise to abstain from flesh upon certain days, and the like; but especially their masses. The Waldenses: Sketches of The Evangelical Christians of the Valleys of Piedmont (Philadelphia: Presbyterian Board of Publication, 1853) 378.
> 
> Catechism of the Ancient Waldenses for the instruction of their Youth, composed in the 13th century.
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 14, 2005)

I might add that it would really be helpful if only books directly on point were named. It is really virtually no help to someone who is first thinking through this issue to have to wade through a book that is a quick summary of the RPW and then 95% on the issues of the prohibition of images of Christ by the 2nd commandment (which I embrace) or Exclusive Psalmody (which I do not).

Chris' recommendations are good.

[Edited on 10/14/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 14, 2005)

I would also be interested to hear the #1 book on the RPW. I would like to give a copy to my Pastor and one of our elders who are interested in studying the subject.

I have read many articles on the subject, but not any full-out books defining it.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 14, 2005)

I would highly recommend D.G. Hart's book "With Reverance and Awe".


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 14, 2005)

Also, another problem, many Puritan RPW exegetical pieces are strewn throughout thier works and sermons and that makes it difficult to gather them up.

Worship of the English Puritans by Horton Davies is a good overview
and Worship of the American Puritans.

Are there any good exegetical RPW books that cover things from start to finish? I'm looking around my library and don't have one specific book I can turn to.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Are there any good exegetical RPW books that cover things from start to finish? I'm looking around my library and don't have one specific book I can turn to.



You could always write one!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 14, 2005)

Trust me, I'm feeling that weight. One of my friends is dealing with the RPW right now, and there is no solid exegetcial work that i know that deals with all the questions (especially the hard ones).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2005)

_Gospel Worship_ by Archibald Hall
_The Scriptural Regulative Principle of Worship_ by G.I. Williamson
_A Catechism on Praise_ by Alexander Blaikie
_The Voice of His Praise_ by Rev. James Kerr and Rev. John M'Donald
_A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies in God's Worship_ by William Ames

Three Thomases -- Thomas Boston, Thomas Vincent and Thomas Ridgeley -- on the Second Commandment


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 15, 2005)

Ames - forgot that one.

"Gospel Worship" by Archibald Hall
"The Scriptural Regulative Principle of Worship" by G.I. Williamson
"A Catechism on Praise" by Alexander Blaikie
"The Voice of His Praise" by Rev. James Kerr and Rev. John M'Donald
"A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies in God's Worship" by William Ames
"Worship of the English Puritans" by Horton Davies 
"Worship of the American Puritans" by Horton Davies 
"Scriptural Worship" by Carl Bogue 
"Discretionary Power of the Church" by John L. Girardeau 
Online at http://www.naphtali.com/Girard.htm
James Durham on the 2nd Commandment
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/Durham-2nd-Commandment-1.htm
"A Vindication of the Doctrine that the Sacrifice of the Mass is Idolatry" by John Knox, ed. David Laing (Edinburgh: Printed for the Bannatyne Club, 1854) v. 3.
"A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies" by George Gillespie (Naphtali Press, 1993).
"Anarchy in Worship", by James Begg, Edinburgh 1875
"Leading in Worship" by Terry Johnson
"Give Praise to God" An anthology edited by Ligon Duncan and Derek Thomas
Explanations on the Confession by Williamson,Shaw or Hodge. 
Sam Waldron also has an excellent explanation in his commentary on the 1689 Baptist Confession
"Gospel Worship," by Jeremiah Burroughs


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2006)

Zacharius Ursinus on Christian Worship

Reasons for the Regulative Principle by Alexander Paterson


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 28, 2006)

For some it would be more acceptable if the title didn't contain the pejorative "Puritan."


----------



## ef (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> I would highly recommend D.G. Hart's book "With Reverance and Awe".



Don't forget... that great book was co-authored with John Meuther, and it is the first one I thought of as well.

Why hasn't anyone mentioned _Worship in Spirit and in Truth_ by John Frame ?


----------



## brymaes (Jul 28, 2006)

> Why hasn't anyone mentioned Worship in Spirit and in Truth by John Frame ?



That's not funny...


----------



## MW (Jul 28, 2006)

I would add James Bannerman's Church of Christ, part 3, matters in regard to which church power is exercised, division 2, church power exercised in regard to ordinances. This work is important because it deals with the regulative principle in its proper locus, namely, in relation to the exercise of church power. Modern works tend to stress the regulation of worship itself. But when seen in the light of church power being regulated, the RPW does not stand out as if manufactured for the purpose of justifying certain parts of worship, but is intricately connected with the regulation of doctrine and government under the headship of Christ. Presented as such it is much easier to appreciate the importance of the principle.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...
> "Gospel Worship," by Jeremiah Burroughs



 I'll second that one.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theologae_
> 
> 
> > Why hasn't anyone mentioned Worship in Spirit and in Truth by John Frame ?
> ...



That guy ought to be tried for heresy; if not that, for breaking his vows.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> I would add James Bannerman's Church of Christ, part 3, matters in regard to which church power is exercised, division 2, church power exercised in regard to ordinances. This work is important because it deals with the regulative principle in its proper locus, namely, in relation to the exercise of church power. Modern works tend to stress the regulation of worship itself. But when seen in the light of church power being regulated, the RPW does not stand out as if manufactured for the purpose of justifying certain parts of worship, but is intricately connected with the regulation of doctrine and government under the headship of Christ. Presented as such it is much easier to appreciate the importance of the principle.


One of the best things Banner of Truth did on the subject of worship was to publish Bannerman and _Reformation of the Church._ Rarely if ever did Banner again get that articulate on it (the story I've heard is Lloyd Jones was horrified that something so Presbyterian as Bannerman was being published by BoT). The _Reformation of the Church_ no doubt helped popularize the moniker Regulative Principle of Worship which best I have been able to tell was coined or at least put on the map by John Murray in his articulating of the prinicple in the initial 1946 OPC study report on worship song. See both RPW articles in the 2005 and 2006 issues of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ for more information. http://www.cpjournal.com


----------

